# Abandoned in woods



## Ani6767 (May 6, 2017)

Today a very scared, terrified and in poor condition dog was left abandoned in the woods. I managed to coax her into a spar kennel we had.

She is petrified of humans, especially men. She has what looks like bite marks and scars all over, her back claws look very short but her others are longer. She is definitely has some hound in her, after hours of googling we think she might be a Welsh hound. She walks very well on a lead, isn't interested in meeting our other two dogs at all.

We have booked her in to our vets next week, to get her checked over.

Any advice appreciated


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2017)

Are you sure she was abandoned? It could be that she got frightened of something, ran off, and got lost and has been wandering looking for her people?
Can she go to the vets sooner and be checked for a chip?


----------



## Ani6767 (May 6, 2017)

A neighbour from up the lane said they saw a transit van driving off. We rang the vets today, explained that we were happy to keep her here until she is claimed but felt to put her in the car would be too stressful for her. It is so clear that she has been so ill treated I wouldn't want to stress her anymore. We have been up to the woods 3 times today but no one about, will keep looking.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

can you post a picture of her? we might be able to help with the breed and also what any wounds/scars are
also, you really do need to take her to the vets, sooner rather than later, to be given the once over, to make sure she doesnt have anything she could transfer to your dogs, even if shes not meeting them and youre practicing scrupulous hand cleaning, youd be surprised what can be transmitted on clothes and shoes, in hair etc to have any wounds/scrapes treated, to have her checked for a chip
thank you for taking her in


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Can't she go to a vet tomorrow? Out of hours. Especially in such a bad way.


----------



## Ani6767 (May 6, 2017)

mrs phas said:


> can you post a picture of her? we might be able to help with the breed and also what any wounds/scars are
> also, you really do need to take her to the vets, sooner rather than later, to be given the once over, to make sure she doesnt have anything she could transfer to your dogs, even if shes not meeting them and youre practicing scrupulous hand cleaning, youd be surprised what can be transmitted on clothes and shoes, in hair etc to have any wounds/scrapes treated, to have her checked for a chip
> thank you for taking her in


She's booked in to the vets Tuesday, we would have booked her in for Monday but we have to take one of our dogs to have a eye removed.

Washing hands all the time. I will try and get some pics tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## Ani6767 (May 6, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Can't she go to a vet tomorrow? Out of hours. Especially in such a bad way.


Sorry, I realise after reading your response that my initial post sounds like her wounds are recent, they are not. She does have puncture wounds but I would say they are a week or weeks old (obviously I'm no expert).

We did speak to the vets today who explained we would have to cover any costs. We don't think she needed urgent attention but understand she does need checking other, that's why we booked her in for Tuesday.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Speak to the RSPCA. I think they'll cover at least part of treatment (I think you need to explain injuries in advance). I would also be trying to get in touch with the dogs trust or a local rescue.


----------



## Ani6767 (May 6, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Speak to the RSPCA. I think they'll cover at least part of treatment (I think you need to explain injuries in advance). I would also be trying to get in touch with the dogs trust or a local rescue.


Thanks for the advice, will try and make contact today.


----------



## bogdog (Jan 1, 2014)

Please get in touch with your local dog warden as soon as they open and discuss with them the way forward. If she's chipped and the owner claims her all is good and well. If not the dog warden needs to be involved.


----------



## Ani6767 (May 6, 2017)

U


bogdog said:


> Please get in touch with your local dog warden as soon as they open and discuss with them the way forward. If she's chipped and the owner claims her all is good and well. If not the dog warden needs to be involved.


The problem is I think the owner has been mistreating her. She is so very scared of men. She seems to be getting better with me. I have never seen a dog so frightened.

Just don't want to return her to someone who is going to be cruel to her.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2017)

Ani6767 said:


> U
> 
> The problem is I think the owner has been mistreating her. She is so very scared of men. She seems to be getting better with me. I have never seen a dog so frightened.
> 
> Just don't want to return her to someone who is going to be cruel to her.


Unless you have seen the dog being mistreated, you really shouldn't make assumptions about the owners. 
If she was legitimately lost, of course she is terrified. She is in a strange environment with strange people and she doesn't know what happened. It is not at all unusual for lost dogs to be very frightened. So frightened that they might not even come to their caring owners.

Being afraid of men doesn't mean anything either. Plenty of dogs who have never been abused a day in their life are afraid of men, or hats, or you name it. Has to do with socialization and inherent temperament, not necessarily abuse.

Please don't make wrong assumptions that would prevent someone from getting their lost pet back.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Its a legal requirement to inform the dog warden.


----------



## Ani6767 (May 6, 2017)

ouesi said:


> Unless you have seen the dog being mistreated, you really shouldn't make assumptions about the owners.
> If she was legitimately lost, of course she is terrified. She is in a strange environment with strange people and she doesn't know what happened. It is not at all unusual for lost dogs to be very frightened. So frightened that they might not even come to their caring owners.
> 
> Being afraid of men doesn't mean anything either. Plenty of dogs who have never been abused a day in their life are afraid of men, or hats, or you name it. Has to do with socialization and inherent temperament, not necessarily abuse.
> ...


I am not making assumptions I'm going off the condition of the dog. She is under weight, has fleas, sores in her ears, legs and pads. Also, has bite marks in numerous areas, smells dreadful and she definitely hasn't been treated like a pet.

I can tell the difference between a pet and a dog that isn't.

She was dropped off in the woods by a guy in a transit van who than drove off!

I'm on here looking for advice not to be told not to make assumptions.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2017)

Ani6767 said:


> I am not making assumptions I'm going off the condition of the dog. She is under weight, has fleas, sores in her ears, legs and pads. Also, has bite marks in numerous areas, smells dreadful and she definitely hasn't been treated like a pet.
> 
> I can tell the difference between a pet and a dog that isn't.
> 
> ...


You are considering not returning her to her owners based on assumptions yes. I just hope you reconsider, that's all. 
As for being dumped, how do you know she wasn't stolen from her owners (it's always a white van apparently), and the thiefs couldn't re-sell her so dumped her off in the woods? You don't know that was the owners who dumped her.


----------



## bogdog (Jan 1, 2014)

Ani6767 said:


> U
> 
> The problem is I think the owner has been mistreating her. She is so very scared of men. She seems to be getting better with me. I have never seen a dog so frightened.
> 
> Just don't want to return her to someone who is going to be cruel to her.


You cannot keep somebody's pet without their permission. If she has been mistreated get the RSPCA involved. But please speak to the dog warden. They may agree to you looking after the dog whilst the owner is sought but it's the dog warden's decision not yours.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

In my opinion, stage one.... get the dog checked to see if it has a chip.

As this is a legal requirement in the UK, any responsible dog owner will have done this.

If the dog has no chip, and you are willing to re-home her... personally, I would keep her.

If she has a chip, contact her owner but report your concerns to the RSPCA.

I wouldn't involve the dog warden, even though I know legally you are required to do so. I think, with the law on chipping, any owner that loves their dog and is responsible, would have done this. Therefore, no chip, neglected, no report to vets about missing dog - keep.

If you aren't willing to keep her and she has no chip, then I would involve local rescue agencies first and as a last resort a dog warden.

I'm sorry if people disagree, but dog wardens to me mean pts shortly afterwards....


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

cows573 said:


> In my opinion, stage one.... get the dog checked to see if it has a chip.
> 
> As this is a legal requirement in the UK, any responsible dog owner will have done this.
> 
> ...


Now, just a minute.

Nobody knows the history of this dog. She could be lost, could have been stolen, it's all guesswork at this point. The fact that she's fearful doesn't necessarily mean she's been abused, it could simply mean that she doesn't know what has happened to her.

Yes, it is a legal requirement to inform the Dog Warden, so that her owners have reasonable chance to reclaim her and your advice to not inform the Dog Warden is not good.

Who are you to recommend that this dog should be placed in kennels, without any chance of being reunited with her owners?


----------



## bogdog (Jan 1, 2014)

@cows573 Are you suggesting that @Ani6767 breaks the the law by not informing the dog warden and steals somebody's dog?


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

A dog in the UK, legally must be chipped. If an owner has not chipped their dog, they are breaking the law.

Any loving dog owner would report their loss to local vets and rescue agencies as well as the dog warden.

Does anyone know how long the dog warden will keep a dog prior to pts? By rescue agencies I meant one that does not practise pts. I was thinking, surely a cage and finding the potential owner would be better than a cage then pts.

If I found a dog with no chip, searched for the owners with no result and was will willing to re-home them, then yes, I would break the law and not inform the dog warden. Also, if I was not willing to re-home them, I would re-home them to a no pts rescue agency rather than report them to the dog warden for potential pts. I would of course, be honest to the rescue agency when placing them in their care - no chip, in bad condition, searched for owner, didn't report as I didn't want a dog that needed a home pts.

I didn't mean to suggest the dog should not be reunited with her owner, but yes, I would break the law to ensure a helpless, lost dog/cat or any pet finds a home rather than be put to sleep and will make no apologies for that.

In addition, if I rehomed them and the owner came forward at a later date, giving a reasonable explanation of their condition, and hopefully proof of recognition from the pet, I would return them to their owner .... (this said having recently re-homed what is believed to be a stray cat)


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Just checked, dog wardens are only legally required to keep a dog for 7 days before it is pts, 5 days for Northern Ireland.

If it was any of my dogs, (it shouldn't be, as they are all chipped, as by law...) I would want more than seven days to try and find them.

Given the described condition of this dog, they have likely been missing more than seven days. If anyone else had reported them before this, she could already have been pts....


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Ani6767 said:


> I am not making assumptions I'm going off the condition of the dog. She is under weight, has fleas, sores in her ears, legs and pads. Also, has bite marks in numerous areas, smells dreadful and she definitely hasn't been treated like a pet.
> 
> I can tell the difference between a pet and a dog that isn't.
> 
> ...


It is possible she was stolen from a loving home, used for breeding or something and then dumped in the woods 

Legally you have to inform the Dog Warden but that doesn't mean they will just hand the dog back. You could offer to keep her at home with you in the meantime.

Maybe ring your DW and ask for their advice, anonymously, so you know the procedures. It's also possible she isn't chipped so her owners cannot be traced.

Take some pictures of her if you can to show the state she is in which could help determine whether or not she would be handed back to someone. It sounds like the person who dumped her wouldn't want hr back tbh and highly likely she isn't even chipped to them.

Have a look on Dog Lost and see if a dog like her has been reported missing, perhaps?

I understand how you are feeling but if my dog had been stolen or picked up by an unscrupulous person and found at a later date, I would want to be reunited.

The compulsory chipping law is fairly recent and I am sure there are a number of people (elderly or mentally challenged for example) who have not understood the new system and so their beloved pets have not been chipped - that does not automatically mean they are neglecting their animals (as someone has suggested).


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

cows573 said:


> Just checked, dog wardens are only legally required to keep a dog for 7 days before it is pts, 5 days for Northern Ireland.
> 
> If it was any of my dogs, (it shouldn't be, as they are all chipped, as by law...) I would want more than seven days to try and find them.
> 
> Given the described condition of this dog, they have likely been missing more than seven days. If anyone else had reported them before this, she could already have been pts....


Not if the person who found her stipulates they will look after her (or keep her) if an owner does not come forward.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Ani6767 :any chance you could *borrow* a scanner from someone who helps for a rescue/charity? That way at least you know from the off whether she has a ''legal'' owner, caring or otherwise. I doubt her owners would dump her if she was chipped with their details unless they have a good true (or possibly made-up story) as to how she came to be where she was.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> The compulsory chipping law is fairly recent


All equines are supposed to have passports, that was a legal requirement several years ago; many still don't have and will live their whole life without.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

cows573 said:


> A dog in the UK, legally must be chipped. If an owner has not chipped their dog, they are breaking the law.
> 
> Any loving dog owner would report their loss to local vets and rescue agencies as well as the dog warden.
> 
> ...


Oh, I see. You wish to point out that anyone not chipping their dog is breaking the law, but it's okay for you to break the law?

Two wrongs DO make a right then?

If a dog is taken by the Dog Warden, then the owners have seven days in which to reclaim it. If the dog is in the possession of a layman, the owners have twenty eight days. If you give the dog to someone else within that period, you are breaking the law.

Also, you propose to rehome the dog and, should the owners turn up in the future, you're going to remove the dog and hand it back to the owners? What if the adopters refuse to part with the dog?

You seem to be handing yourself an awful lot of power.

You need to remember that this would not be your dog, you have no legal right over it.


----------



## bogdog (Jan 1, 2014)

cows573 said:


> Just checked, dog wardens are only legally required to keep a dog for 7 days before it is pts, 5 days for Northern Ireland.
> 
> If it was any of my dogs, (it shouldn't be, as they are all chipped, as by law...) I would want more than seven days to try and find them.
> 
> Given the described condition of this dog, they have likely been missing more than seven days. If anyone else had reported them before this, she could already have been pts....


At the end of the 7 day period the dog belongs to the dog wardens (if the dog is in the dog warden's care, not in the care of the founder) and they can use their discretion in what to do with them. I know quite a few dogs rehomed from the dog wardens after the statutory period expired.


----------

